# estimate on snow plow lot



## cdsport (Oct 8, 2015)

360 wide 225 deep... building is about 25 percent of lot size in in corner.. except for 30 feet on side and 60 on back for deliveries..
3 inch trigger point to plow..plowing not sure on my.
Salt I'm guessing g 150 to 175 for 500 600 pounds of salt spread.. have pic. Ot sure how to upload


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

So little over an acre to plow?
A general location (state) would be helpful since rate vary from area to area.
Along what do you plan to use for equipment would be helpful too.
Per push or seasonal?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Everything Buff said.

And to upload a picture, go to advanced.

see the paperclip icon, click on that and then choose file and click upload.

When you post it will be there.

If you don't see the upload button, resize the box by moving it over with your mouse till you do.


----------



## cdsport (Oct 8, 2015)

cdsport;2035589 said:


> 360 wide 225 deep... building is about 25 percent of lot size in in corner.. except for 30 feet on side and 60 on back for deliveries..
> 3 inch trigger point to plow..plowing not sure on my.
> Salt I'm guessing g 150 to 175 for 500 600 pounds of salt spread.. have pic. not sure how to upload from phone


ive done smaller lots before though not this large.. 3 +/- truck hours 
rtucks 2500 8 foot plows on then and also have skid loader if needed

location NE Pennsylvania

was using phone early and couldnt find the pic load item etc


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Kinda hard to tell from the picture but that looks wide open.
If it is and just over 1 acre, that shouldn't take you more than 1 hour to plow with a 8 foot blade, put wings on it and you well cut that time down.
Get a v plow and do it in half hour.

But I see its a dollar store, make sure your dealing local and not corporate, there was a thread posted within the last month about dollar stores not paying I believe, I'm not certain if it was just a certain state or all over.
But look into that before accepting any contract, just use the search function here.


----------



## cdsport (Oct 8, 2015)

yes basically wide open, unless store is open and cars are parked in front.. there is a strip to the right 30 feet wide and 70x wide area for deliveries and then comes around hte side 50 foot wide..plenty of room to push..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$25-250 for plowing. 

$15-1500 for salt.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

In my area we would be $105 - $120 Per Push and $102.00 for salt.

Right at 1 hour to plow on 2-3 inches no cars.

Hope this helps.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2035727 said:


> $25-250 for plowing.
> 
> $15-1500 for salt.


plus tax


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

$175-$200 per push up to 4" is what I'd get


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

$175-$200 per push up to 4" is what I'd get


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Glitch in the matrix...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;2035785 said:


> Glitch in the matrix...


It's fine here.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cdsport;2035724 said:


> yes basically wide open, unless store is open and cars are parked in front.. there is a strip to the right 30 feet wide and 70x wide area for deliveries and then comes around hte side 50 foot wide..plenty of room to push..


$200.00, should take less than 45min to plow/salt.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

As the sign says, one dollar,.
with a $200 service fee.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is the thread about the dollar stores.

Read them and make your own decision about it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162126


----------

